# may i introduce ...... 2chi's babies !!!!



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm posting these pics for 2chi's !!!!! 

i think they are marvelous


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

a few more .....


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

How nice of you :lol: What cuties!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

OMG :shock: At first I thought all that fur was a stuffed animal or something.... that dog is HUGE!!! LOL They all look happy!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sorry for the big pics , but they were gigantic  it could be well my pics looking at that couch !!

i have an identical plaid over mine  

the babies are super cute !!

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

They are adorable !


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful pics, and the puppy is ultra cute, but they're all lovely.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great pictures


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

They are all cuties. Welcome BTW... 

And Nat that was so nice of you to do that for her. :wave:

Leslie


----------



## 2chi's (Jul 5, 2005)

A great big THANK YOU to Nathalie for posting these pics for me!!!!!
I really need to figure out how to resize.  

My "huge" dog for those of you who are wondering - He is 95# his coat was shaved for the HOT summer here in Arkansas (he was born and raised in frigid Minnesota), he is Collie/Golden Ret and has a full collie coat. His name is Tanner. Pippy (white chi) and Tanner love to play, Pippy's head will be completely in Tanner's mouth, and he would never bite! He is sooo gentle, and they LOVE him!

I'm sooo glad that everyone can see my k-9kids now!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Great photos, what a marvelous Christmas Card they would make!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome and you have 4 beautiful furbabies..


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

They are all really gorgeous.. love them!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

great pictures!!


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

oh wow...they all look so tiny compared to that big dog! they're all so cute.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Your chi's are maniacs. :lol: And all 4 of your kids are just too beautiful for words.  

Thanks, Nat.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

You have a great fur family!!  I love the pics of your chis playing...they look like best friends!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awwwww....they are all adorable. They look like they get along great. Aren't Golden Retrievers/Golden mixes just big huge babies, they're always so gentle. Great pics....thanks Nat. and welcome 2chi's.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Awwww i love your babies! I thought at first the big dog was a fur cover on your sofa until i spotted his paw! :lol: He has such a kissable face! :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

They are all cuties :lol:


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh your furbabies are so adorable! I love each one lol!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

All of your babies are so beautiful! :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what i would give to cuddle up to that huge ball of fur! great pics, great furkids!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Those are wonderful pics! I really thought the big fur ball was a stuffed animal at first.... :lol: They are all so cute, and it's great they all play so well together.

Welcome. :wave:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I thought all of that fur was some type of throw and then I saw...... a leg. :lol: Those pictures are wonderful. I love all of your furkids!


----------

